# Industry News: Nikon announces the NIKKOR Z 600mm f/4 TC VR S with a built-in 1.4x teleconverter



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 2, 2022)

> Nikon’s Latest Super-Telephoto Lens Features a Built-In 1.4x Teleconverter to Capture Decisive Moments with Consistent Confidence
> *MELVILLE, NY (November 2, 2022) *Nikon Inc. has announced the new NIKKOR Z 600mm f/4 TC VR S, the latest in an unrivaled collection of high-performance super-telephoto lenses for professionals. The new 600mm f/4 TC VR S offers an unprecedented combination of versatility and powerful performance, boasting the latest optical technology and anti-reflective coatings for the ultimate in image quality, plus the added benefit of a built-in 1.4x teleconverter for even more reach.
> This is a pro lens, creating a new apex of performance for those capturing action, wildlife and sports, all while reimagining the 600mm to realize the potential of the larger Z mount. An extreme focal length paired with a fast f/4 aperture fills the frame with the subject, creating dramatic isolation with gorgeous background blur. The integration of a built-in 1.4x teleconverter...



Continue reading...


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Nov 2, 2022)

Seen the previews and now the only question is if I cancel my 400 f/2.8 TC for this or stick with the 400 f/2.8 TC. Badgers and foxes seem to favour the 2.8, but small birds favour the 600 f/4.0... but so does my 800 f/6.3.


----------



## NorskHest (Nov 2, 2022)

Why can’t canon do this.?! Ugggghhhhh I want


----------



## NorskHest (Nov 2, 2022)

Photo Bunny said:


> Seen the previews and now the only question is if I cancel my 400 f/2.8 TC for this or stick with the 400 f/2.8 TC. Badgers and foxes seem to favour the 2.8, but small birds favour the 600 f/4.0... but so does my 800 f/6.3.


These lenses are game changing. I have the 200, 400, 600 and 800 in canon. The 600 is my least used, the 400 and 800 are my most used when shoooting wildlife. If you have a desire for 800 maybe wait and get that instead of the six and stay with the 400


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Nov 2, 2022)

NorskHest said:


> These lenses are game changing. I have the 200, 400, 600 and 800 in canon. The 600 is my least used, the 400 and 800 are my most used when shoooting wildlife. If you have a desire for 800 maybe wait and get that instead of the six and stay with the 400


I have the 800 f/6.3 PF already and the 400 f/4.5. It's a toss up between the 400 f/2.8 TC and 600 f/4.0 TC now for the main lens.


----------



## xps (Nov 2, 2022)

Would be welcome. - 17400€ in Europe. Wow. But Nikon just added 12% to its $-pricing.

If Canon would do an 800 6.3, this would be an no-brainer for me. Added with the Canon Rf 400&1.4 extender. WOW . Wow, with the same price tag like the Nikon has


----------



## mxwphoto (Nov 2, 2022)

Photo Bunny said:


> I have the 800 f/6.3 PF already and the 400 f/4.5. It's a toss up between the 400 f/2.8 TC and 600 f/4.0 TC now for the main lens.


400 f/2.8 TC. You can always stack another regular TC on top, but you can never get the faster f/stop if you didn't start with it.


----------



## timmy (Nov 3, 2022)

Photo Bunny said:


> I have the 800 f/6.3 PF already and the 400 f/4.5. It's a toss up between the 400 f/2.8 TC and 600 f/4.0 TC now for the main lens.


I ran into the same issue. I waited for the 600z and bought mine today. If I were you and already have the 800, I’d get the 400z2.8. Both cover the 600 but the 400 gives you something more unique you don’t have. You already have 800, though the 600 will be better at 840mm than your 800, but you still have that covered. I use to have the 180-400 with built in tele, but 90% of my shots were taken at 560mm hence why I went with the 600mm. I’m sure Nikon will update that with a z version, like a 200-500mm f4 with a built in tele and I will get that to go with my 600


----------



## NorskHest (Nov 3, 2022)

Photo Bunny said:


> I have the 800 f/6.3 PF already and the 400 f/4.5. It's a toss up between the 400 f/2.8 TC and 600 f/4.0 TC now for the main lens.


Well that 800 is an epic lens and if money isn’t the issue why not get both? I just got my 800 and don’t use my 6 at all anymore I use my 4 a lot and like another poster said the 400 2.8 can give a unique look.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Nov 3, 2022)

timmy said:


> I ran into the same issue. I waited for the 600z and bought mine today. If I were you and already have the 800, I’d get the 400z2.8. Both cover the 600 but the 400 gives you something more unique you don’t have. You already have 800, though the 600 will be better at 840mm than your 800, but you still have that covered. I use to have the 180-400 with built in tele, but 90% of my shots were taken at 560mm hence why I went with the 600mm. I’m sure Nikon will update that with a z version, like a 200-500mm f4 with a built in tele and I will get that to go with my 600


I find I use the 400 f/4.5 and 800 f/6.3 quite evenly, though I go out for specific targets with the 800. So aye, a 400 f/2.8 gets me everything from foxes and badgers to deer and otters. The 600 assuredly would get me the same targets, just further away and in better light. So I am very much thinking the 400 f/2.8 TC (still keeping the 4.5 though, it is great for walking about small wooded areas.)


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Nov 3, 2022)

NorskHest said:


> Well that 800 is an epic lens and if money isn’t the issue why not get both? I just got my 800 and don’t use my 6 at all anymore I use my 4 a lot and like another poster said the 400 2.8 can give a unique look.


I can realistically afford a big lens like the 400 f/2.8 or 600 f/4.0 every 1-2 years. But still, I want to get the right main lens for my subjects which after talking to more than a few other wildlife pros seems to be the 400 f/2.8 TC for Scotland due to our low or moody lighting in the winter.


----------



## fox40phil (Nov 3, 2022)

I want those lenses so hard... only the price, system and the weight is to much for me hahaha ("only" ).
I hope that Canon wakes up... and do something inovatives to their tele lenses! Like NIKON. 
Maybe we will get a 300 2.8 TC <3.. would be also nice!


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Nov 3, 2022)

fox40phil said:


> I want those lenses so hard... only the price, system and the weight is to much for me hahaha ("only" ).
> I hope that Canon wakes up... and do something inovatives to their tele lenses! Like NIKON.
> Maybe we will get a 300 2.8 TC <3.. would be also nice!


Canon got the RF 100-500 and R5 so right that I felt like selling all my new Nikon gear and going to Canon. Then I saw the RF 400-800 and was just disappointed. Nikon really nailed the big primes for wildlife shooters and gave us a 45 MP sports camera. I would still prefer a big white lens, but it’ll likely be another decade before we see the Mk2 RF supertele lenses so Canon can win me back then. By that point my lenses will be needing replacement.


----------



## timmy (Nov 3, 2022)

Photo Bunny said:


> I find I use the 400 f/4.5 and 800 f/6.3 quite evenly, though I go out for specific targets with the 800. So aye, a 400 f/2.8 gets me everything from foxes and badgers to deer and otters. The 600 assuredly would get me the same targets, just further away and in better light. So I am very much thinking the 400 f/2.8 TC (still keeping the 4.5 though, it is great for walking about small wooded areas.)


And eventually, just them em all . I’ll prob add the 4002.8 to my arsenal sooner or later


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Nov 4, 2022)

It seems an odd thing to do…add an internal x1.4 TC to a 600mm f4. It just adds weight, complexity and cost. Most 600/4 users I know want to use the native lens, wide open. Sure they will have both a x2 & x1.4 in their bag. But will add it when they need it. 
Personally, I use a 400mm f2.8 LIS and it’s an amazing piece of kit. I regularly use it wide open @f2.8, with a x1.4 or x2.0, but I wouldn’t want either bundled / integrated into the lens body.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Nov 6, 2022)

GMCPhotographics said:


> It seems an odd thing to do…add an internal x1.4 TC to a 600mm f4. It just adds weight, complexity and cost. Most 600/4 users I know want to use the native lens, wide open. Sure they will have both a x2 & x1.4 in their bag. But will add it when they need it.
> Personally, I use a 400mm f2.8 LIS and it’s an amazing piece of kit. I regularly use it wide open @f2.8, with a x1.4 or x2.0, but I wouldn’t want either bundled / integrated into the lens body.


It's lighter, the added complexity seems to have made it much better at taking images, and the cost is what we expected of a new super tele. You can still have a 1.4x and 2x TC in your bag.
Personally I am very much in favour of the 400 f/2.8 TC, and 600 f/4.0 TC. You get a TC that you can flip in and out with a switch while shooting, the lenses are lighter, and you can still use the external TC's (though the externals result in lower IQ than the internal one so should only be used when you need more than 560mm/840mm).
Perhaps you just try the internal TC, though be warned if you find a older design like the Nikon 180-400 f/4.0 or Canon 200-400 f/4.0 L you can't engage the TC while the les in in operation unlike these newer designs where it almost acts like a zoom lens in operation.


----------



## GoldWing (Nov 9, 2022)

Beatiful glass, look forward to getting it on a Z9 next week. The 400mm is stunning in speed, resolution, clarity, contrast and color. If the 600 is close, Im sure we'll purchase a few.


----------

